# Track Time??



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

What up guys, gonna run at the track when it opens at the end of the week, first time i've run the car. Any guesses what I'll be likely to hit with my set up? (See sig). I am really looking forward to seeing what this lil Sr20 can run. Thanks guys.
Not listed "mini mods". Good street tires, STB, 300zx fuel filter, full tune-up,


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

We took a 95 with wai p/c header courtesy exhaust and 91 cam. I installed the cam and did a little tuning and it ran a 14.7 easy with him driving. But then he's a hell of a good driver. Be shure to bump the timing up to around 19 or so and get the tire pressure down to 20 psi or less.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

So if my tires are say 35psi on the sidewall, let them deflate to 20psi? The less air the better traction?


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Don't know about the fronts(you should probably lower the pressure), but for the rears raise the pressure as high as you can for less rolling resistence.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

gb95ser said:


> *So if my tires are say 35psi on the sidewall, let them deflate to 20psi? The less air the better traction? *


 Yep and you might have to play with different pressures to see what works best for you. It'll help with the wheel hop problems our cars have too. Good luck at the track


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Heh, I'll try...........going this satarday, i'll post the results when i get back.


----------



## gb95ser (Jan 11, 2003)

Heh, I'll try...........going this satarday, i'll post the results when i get back.


----------

